# New Greater Jerboas



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Meet my new Greater Jerboas. Thankyou thundergibbon!!!!!!!!!:flrt:
Picked these guys up on Saturday and they have settled really well. They are on half sand and half shavings until I get some more sand to fill their 6 x 3 enclosure! Think I might need to visit the beach :whistling2: :lol2:
They seem to quite enjoy sitting still and being stroked..

CUTE or what???????.............


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Their tails are ace lol they look like feather dusters on the end 


they are loverly pouchie :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

what size tank they need matey ive liked these for a while gotta snag the tiling ur joints are missing what can i say gotta mention it im a tiler and sad.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

you bugger i was after those ones! you sly dog ya kept that quiet!!! i think ill have to make my mind up when we come to yours as to whether i want some or not, im undecided...... one min theyre cute, next im like ummmm theyre ok, then im like omg theyre cute!!! arrrgggghhhh the torment!!!! :lol2:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

HEHEHE! Theyre fantastic! i want! :flrt:


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

They're beautiful! Gorgeous tails!:flrt::flrt:

Heather.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> what size tank they need matey ive liked these for a while gotta snag the tiling ur joints are missing what can i say gotta mention it im a tiler and sad.


 
theyre in a 6x3 enclosure........ think thats generally about the size you have to have them in if you want to breed.... been told you can have it a little smaller if you dont but like they always say the bigger the better


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Their tails are ace lol they look like feather dusters on the end
> 
> 
> they are loverly pouchie :flrt::flrt::flrt:


LOL Just gotta teach them to do the housework now eh? :lol2:



jaykickboxer said:


> what size tank they need matey ive liked these for a while gotta snag the tiling ur joints are missing what can i say gotta mention it im a tiler and sad.


 
haha stop looking at my tiling!!!!:whip: I am pretty good at tiling actually (for a girl) but these are just tiled paste tables, as in wallpaper paste tables, screwed together to make pens. No grout and stuck on with silicone sealer :blush: ... tbh bought loads of expensive adhesive that was supposed to flex and bond to wood and it was shit. Anyway, next time I need 40 boards tiled you can do it and see if you lose the will to live too! :lol2:

Anyway, sorry... they need 6 x 2 x 2 but I have kept single Jerboas happily in 3 x 3. The length of this pen is just because I intend to breed and they need space to run or they smack themselves up the walls at speed :eek4:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They are amazing!!! *yoink*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> They are amazing!!! *yoink*


yoink??!?! psssssssst i got papaya!!!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you bugger i was after those ones! you sly dog ya kept that quiet!!! i think ill have to make my mind up when we come to yours as to whether i want some or not, im undecided...... one min theyre cute, next im like ummmm theyre ok, then im like omg theyre cute!!! arrrgggghhhh the torment!!!! :lol2:


heehee Justin loves me the best :Na_Na_Na_Na: You can see them Sunday. Enclosure size puts most people off but there are always Kangaroo Rats if you just want a zoozone size setup. Doubt space will worry you though if you are getting Springhaas!!!!!!!!!!!! :whistling2:



daikenkai said:


> HEHEHE! Theyre fantastic! i want! :flrt:


:lol2:



LyddicleaveBurrow said:


> Hi,
> 
> They're beautiful! Gorgeous tails!:flrt::flrt:
> 
> Heather.


 
I hope they breed so I can tempt you with lots of baby photos :no1:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Did a little video but it sucks...

press view in high quality under the vid, makes it slightly better...

YouTube - Greater Jerboas - jaculus orientalis


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Greeeeeen with envy! They are gorgeous and what a great idea for an enclosure. Good luck with your breeding!:2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thankyou Sallie x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

These are amazing, I love their tails:flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> These are amazing, I love their tails:flrt:


They do have amazing tails. They are really long and the black and white tuft on the end is thick and flat like a thick feather.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

These are so cute !!!!

Can't wait to drop Mouselet off :flrt:

HeHe :Na_Na_Na_Na:
xoxo


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> These are so cute !!!!
> 
> Can't wait to drop Mouselet off :flrt:
> 
> ...


 
:lol2: You can see the Jerboas... if you can get past the Skunks :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yoink??!?! psssssssst i got papaya!!!


 
Me too!!  And a few other weird and wonder fruits my gliders love! I'm sure they'll share :whistling2:

*YOINK*


These guys are definitely on the wish list!!! :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Me too!!  And a few other weird and wonder fruits my gliders love! I'm sure they'll share :whistling2:
> 
> *YOINK*
> 
> ...


This pair have bred before so fingers cwossed they make baby hoppers :flrt:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh good Lord Pouchie,
I am just going to roll around in a ball of cuteness
Skunks, Jerboas, Rats, Mice, Hammies, Rabbits, Guineas flying everywhere...

My Mum will be bringing me I would imagine, so you'll have to get her to touch a skunk, she's not an animal person.

WE MUST CONVERT HER!
xoxoxo


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Great Jerboas. Mine gave birth, but I lost the whole litter  gutted. Don't seem to be having much luck with the rodents at the moment. Still theres always next time.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> Great Jerboas. Mine gave birth, but I lost the whole litter  gutted. Don't seem to be having much luck with the rodents at the moment. Still theres always next time.


 
Why the mopey face??? It is achievement enough to have had a litter!!:notworthy:

See what you can do differently next time. We will crack this CB Jerboa malarky!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Very nice (for wodents) Pouchie


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> This pair have bred before so fingers cwossed they make baby hoppers :flrt:


 
Dear lord don't tell me that!!! :lol2:


:whistling2:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Why the mopey face??? It is achievement enough to have had a litter!!:notworthy:
> 
> See what you can do differently next time. We will crack this CB Jerboa malarky!!! :2thumb:


I know, but I had the same happen with the East African Dwarf Spiny Mice. Another rarity in the UK. Still as I say...Theres always next time!:2thumb:


----------

